# Bee plants for a shady area?



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

You need to figure out what you are removing and whether its good for bees before you do anything else. Poison ivy is a good nectar plant, and so are most berry plants.


----------



## BuzzinBerries (Mar 8, 2009)

The wild berries have to go because we planted our own domesticated berries this year and plan to have a 2 acre U-Pick here on the farm. Wild berry plants can transmit diseases to our domesticated one so they have to go. I did not know that poison ivy was a good nectar plant. Thanks for that information.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Here is a statement for debate. 

Wild berries and wild bees transmit diseases, so they have to go.  

In a heavily wooded area, nothing may be better bee forage than brush, wild berries and poison ivy.
Poison ivy blooms best (like most plants) in strong light to light shade.


----------

